# 2014 East Coast Meet



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

FYI - The East Coast Meet is happening.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

cifex said:


> FYI - The East Coast Meet is happening.


Is there a 2014 thread? At Jay?


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

The "East Coast Meet" is alive and well, unfortunately not on this Forum. 

Good luck with this meet, if time and cash were not a concern, I would consider it.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Extremo said:


> Is there a 2014 thread? At Jay?


The guy who did it every year (can't remember his name) was banned. I think they have a facebook page which probably has some info.


----------



## PiKiT (Nov 12, 2009)

hey guys,

sorry I just saw the thread about the meet being cancelled on snowboardingforum.com and I was looking forward to joining in for 2014. :dunno:


I have done this as an annual trip with several friends for many years and will keep with the tradition. Figured I would extend the invitation to you all and always looking for more people to ride with.:yahoo:


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I would have definitely came but I'll be in Breckinridge jan 13-22.


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

PiKiT said:


> hey guys,
> 
> sorry I just saw the thread about the meet being cancelled on snowboardingforum.com and I was looking forward to joining in for 2014. :dunno:
> 
> ...


Last time I checked the count was 40, but I believe there is still room since there are 7 condos (6 per condo) booked. MPDsnowman is the banned forum member who runs it, pretty easy to find info on Facebook if interested.


----------



## PiKiT (Nov 12, 2009)

Psi-Man said:


> Last time I checked the count was 40, but I believe there is still room since there are 7 condos (6 per condo) booked. MPDsnowman is the banned forum member who runs it, pretty easy to find info on Facebook if interested.


Yes that trip normally runs around the 600$ price range while I managed to bring down the cost for a trip to just under *370$$$*.

Just an open invite so I'll leave it at that since we already have a great group of snowboarders and skiers who will be attending:yahoo:


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

Psi-Man said:


> MPDsnowman is the banned forum member who runs it, pretty easy to find info on Facebook if interested.


where the fuck have I been. When/why was MPD banned?


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

How do you find him on Facebook? I couldn't


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

Epic Snowboard/ski Meets


----------



## PiKiT (Nov 12, 2009)

way to jack the thread guys :icon_scratch:


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

PiKiT said:


> way to jack the thread guys :icon_scratch:


Get it back on track. 

Has anyone from the SBF joined this group?


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

PiKiT said:


> way to jack the thread guys :icon_scratch:


you are correct, sorry about that.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

PiKiT said:


> way to jack the thread guys :icon_scratch:


don't be so insecure


----------



## PiKiT (Nov 12, 2009)

LuckyRVA said:


> Get it back on track.
> 
> Has anyone from the SBF joined this group?


I have not gotten anyone who is registered through SBF, but FYI I am not the one taking care of the bookings. I have come to this group rate through a travel agency who has taken care of all the details and due diligence. 

I just want to board haha:yahoo:


----------



## neshawnp (Jan 29, 2013)

Psi-Man said:


> The "East Coast Meet" is alive and well, unfortunately not on this Forum.
> 
> Good luck with this meet, if time and cash were not a concern, I would consider it.


Hi, post up the forum site or send me a PM please. Love me some boardin:thumbsup:


----------



## PiKiT (Nov 12, 2009)

neshawnp said:


> Hi, post up the forum site or send me a PM please. Love me some boardin:thumbsup:


370$ compares to 670$ :icon_scratch:


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

With only 3 lift tickets though. So not really $370.


----------



## PiKiT (Nov 12, 2009)

cifex said:


> With only 3 lift tickets though. So not really $370.




It's not 300$ for an extra two days of lift tickets, it's just over 100$....this way those that want to can add them at their discretion


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

PiKiT said:


> It's not 300$ for an extra two days of lift tickets, it's just over 100$....this way those that want to can add them at their discretion


I would suggest, next time, posting under a different title. The "East Coast Meet" has always been a meet at Jay. You're going to get a lot of heat from those who have been here much longer than you. There is already conventional wisdom associated with the term "East Coast Meet" and it usually involves Jay, Carm, Growler Rail Jams, Magic Hat, Yummy Cookies, and "the greatest events the Internets have ever conceived"......or something along those lines. 

That being said, good on ya for taking the initiative for getting a meet together. Just might want to title it different next time.


----------



## SinkHole (Apr 26, 2012)

Everyone bailed on me for my trip to Jay Peak this year. SUPER happy about it. But I still want to go just not by myself. Can someone post a link to the trip there this year? Trying to jump on that trip.


----------



## SinkHole (Apr 26, 2012)

Psi-Man said:


> Last time I checked the count was 40, but I believe there is still room since there are 7 condos (6 per condo) booked. MPDsnowman is the banned forum member who runs it, pretty easy to find info on Facebook if interested.


Oops. Just re-read and saw this.


----------



## PiKiT (Nov 12, 2009)

neednsnow said:


> I would suggest, next time, posting under a different title. The "East Coast Meet" has always been a meet at Jay. You're going to get a lot of heat from those who have been here much longer than you. There is already conventional wisdom associated with the term "East Coast Meet" and it usually involves Jay, Carm, Growler Rail Jams, Magic Hat, Yummy Cookies, and "the greatest events the Internets have ever conceived"......or something along those lines.
> 
> That being said, good on ya for taking the initiative for getting a meet together. Just might want to title it different next time.


Yeah I didn't add any mark up on the trip, doesn't make a difference to me. 

I was at Jay's 2 weeks ago :yahoo:


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

Psi-Man said:


> Last time I checked the count was 40, but I believe there is still room since there are 7 condos (6 per condo) booked. MPDsnowman is the banned forum member who runs it, pretty easy to find info on Facebook if interested.


There's 1 spot left if anyone is interested. Weather is looking very good for this gathering.:thumbsup:


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

Could someone pm me the info on the east coast meet? Ive been wanting to go for years and just got back onto these forums to find the world turned upside down?


----------



## Jewly (Nov 10, 2014)

Hi Pikit! what a great idea! I am new to this forum but am no stranger to east coast (ice coast) riding. Anyone from Brooklyn NY interested in coming to this meet up? Do you guys typically carpool, bus or every man for them selves type of thing?


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

this thread is from last year. but we should try to get a meet up going with the other east coast riders this year.


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

This years get together is on. See my previous post for info or PM me if interested.


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

Nice. When and where?


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

Don't want the the thread locked. See previous posts.


----------



## Handbanana (Dec 10, 2013)

Too bad it's so long/midweek/on a week im already going to Stowe with the wife. 3 strikes I'm out.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

i am so confused about this whole thing. why would the thread get closed if you post some information?


----------



## Handbanana (Dec 10, 2013)

SkullAndXbones said:


> i am so confused about this whole thing. why would the thread get closed if you post some information?


He posted a thread, but then the post was closed/changed by mods. You should pm him for info.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

SkullAndXbones said:


> i am so confused about this whole thing. why would the thread get closed if you post some information?


Because the douchebag who organizes it claims to 'own' the meet...whatever that means.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

oh that's dumb. you can't copyright a forum meet up lol. so are we not allowed to meet up unless we get the ok from this guy? lol


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

Let's no get derailed here. Killclimbz has his reasons that he does not want the event advertised here, and that's the end of it. There's no need to rehash the absolute shit storm that occurred. I'm just trying to keep this about snowboarding. I have no vested interest in this other than to let people know that the meet at Jay, which is going on 8 years, is still on. It's a good time, a lot of guys/gals get together from all over the East coast, Canada, and Europe to ride, drink beer, etc..


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

Psi-Man said:


> Let's no get derailed here. Killclimbz has his reasons that he does not want the event advertised here, and that's the end of it. There's no need to rehash the absolute shit storm that occurred. I'm just trying to keep this about snowboarding. I have no vested interest in this other than to let people know that the meet at Jay, which is going on 8 years, is still on. It's a good time, a lot of guys/gals get together from all over the East coast, Canada, and Europe to ride, drink beer, etc..


When it's going to take place?


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

see pm............


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

Meet has been canceled this year due to scheduling conflicts. Hopefully, we can get back at it next year.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

EPIC meeters round up!


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

What do you have in mind?


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

Anything! Gonna be a daddy in 2 weeks. Stowe this weekend? I wanted to kill it this season before little man comes, but with the weather we have I feel like it's now or never.


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

Congrats on the new addition. I can't do anything this weekend. The following weekend I'm planning to ride Mt. Snow and that may be it for the season for me. I have Tux penciled in for 4/9, but that is not looking good as of now. I had kicked around trying to organize an east coast SBF meet, but the conditions this year kind of took the wind out of my sails.

I rarely see anyone from the EPIC meets on the forum anymore.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

Thank You. Same here, I was wondering what everyone has been up to. I see some people on Facebook but that's about it. Lots of good memories from the meets.


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

snoeboarder said:


> Thank You. Same here, I was wondering what everyone has been up to. I see some people on Facebook but that's about it. Lots of good memories from the meets.


Dumb question probably.... my church had an EPIC group trip to my mountain, not the same EPIC you are talking about right? Epic youth church group? :embarrased1:


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

No, we used to have a sponsored trip that a former SBF member would put together to Jay under the moniker "EPIC snowboard meets". There were some issues with a former moderator and cooler heads on both sides did not prevail. Unfortunately, the threads and history were wiped. The last 3 meets were slopeside right at the Tram, and Snoeboarder can attest to the fact that the trips were an absolute blast. The average was about 40 or so skiers(1 or 2) and riders.


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

Thanks for clearing that up :grin:


----------

